# Fur Price for Rats & ***** this year ?



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Anybody know what rats and **** are gonna go for this year ? I thought I saw it in the recent issue of Fur-Fish & Game.

Thanks !


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Somewhere between $.01 and $100


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

It's hard to forecast fur prices this far in advance. A lot of things affect them- the overall economy, the volume of the harvest, the weather in Russia (this especially affects '**** prices), etc.

And there are a number of factors affecting these items as well. For example, the volume of the harvest is driven by the weather, the local economy, and the expected value of fur. Last year's muskrat prices were certainly high enough to stimulate more folks to trap them. If this occurs, the harvest will likely go up and, thus, the prices may decline. Beaver prices weren't too bad either, although the beaver harvest doesn't swing as much as 'rats and '*****.

My advice is trap what you enjoy trapping and don't worry too much about the prices. After all, as I tell my wife:

"If I cover the cost of my gas I'm doing better financially than any deer hunter, any duck hunter, any grouse hunter, any rabbit hunter, any pheasant hunter...."​Get out there and have fun! If you're going to trap for the money next fall, you may want to stop now! :lol:

John
John


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

> If you're going to trap for the money next fall, you may want to stop now!


That is just about the truest answer that can be given pertaining to trapping today!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> "If I cover the cost of my gas I'm doing better financially than any deer hunter, any duck hunter, any grouse hunter, any rabbit hunter, any pheasant hunter...."​


I feel offended :sad: Really though I hunt many times out the back door with no gas involved. But I also trap from there.

If someone could predict fur prices, they'd be way better off predicting the stock market or the lotto.


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

if you believe they dont care what they get you are foolish.ask any fur buyer if trappers dont care what they get lol


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*i care... i want more traps.. :SHOCKED:*


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

me too lol


----------

